
Questions to ask at the end of a technical interview - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/03/27/questions-to-ask-at-the-end-of-a-technical-interview
======
howard941
Am I replacing someone? Why did that person leave? Is the company profitable?
Will I be in a cube? Office? Hot seat on a big table? Is there a technical
career ladder? Are engineers valued here?

